# Off Topic > The Water Cooler >  >  Cataloging of the tools

## ImranBhatti

Hi 

We learn some new code, a new technique to do something in VBA, we learn a new method from someone and all these are our tools. But they are toooooo many.

I have also too many but when I need it I spend much time to find them. 

"How to organize our arsenal so that the right weapon at the right time could be pulled out?"

Best Regards
Imran Bhatti

----------


## shg

I keep a word document with formulas and code snippets -- 422 pages and counting.

----------


## Logit

.
I use a Master Folder with many other folders all titled by "tool type" : i.e., Menus ; Forms ; Formulas ; Rows/Columns ; Database ... etc., etc.

Each of the projects or Word Docs in those folders has a descriptive title to narrow it down further.


However, I am finding the same issue as you .... although things are cataloged it is becoming more a task of locating what I want.

----------


## sandy666

Maybe *SnippetManager*?
- freeware
- 37 languages supported
- no setup required

----------


## Logit

.
Great recommendation.

Here is a link to more ... don't overlook additional links found in the COMMENTS section of this URL.

https://speckyboy.com/desktop-applic...code-snippets/

----------


## JBeaucaire

I have a 3 notepads.

But my most useful techniques I post on my blog site, I have to admit I search my own site frequently...    :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## xladept

I keep a Workbook (2.36mb) with all the code I've written as well as routines I've copied :Smilie:

----------


## Logit

.
xladept:

How do you search for what you need in the workbook ?

----------


## xladept

In the VBE, Control F with a keyword, say I have code by Jindon - I search Jindon or say I can't remember the finder code for the last column or row - I search Previous and like that :Smilie:

----------


## Logit

.
Neat idea.

----------


## jaslake

Hi Imran Bhatti

I do something similar...
VBA Code Pic.jpg

----------

